# Chihuahua Shedding...is it normal at 4 months?



## appleshampoo-182 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi I'm new to both this forum and the world of chihuahuas.
I have a 4 month old Chi.
She is currently shedding and changing colour. Just wondering if this is normal at only 4 months old? 

Thanks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is she a long coat??

Long coats typically shed their puppy coats anywhere from 4 months - 6 can go through a naked stage before ther coat comes through!! They change colour a lot especially the sables


----------



## appleshampoo-182 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. But she is short coat. Sorry should have put that in the original post. She has actually been shedding for about 2 weeks now (so before she even reached 4 months).


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Even in shortcoats a lot of them go through a shedding and colour-changing phase as a pup - They're coming up to getting their adult coat through  Its totally normal! 

Its a lot more noticable with Long-coats than with SC's but both go through the same thing


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say it sounds normal, as long as she is not getting thin fur anywhere, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What are you feeding her? Quality food makes a big difference in coat and skin health!


----------



## appleshampoo-182 (Oct 11, 2010)

Her fur doesn't look thin at all and I only really notice that it's falling out when I'm wearing dark clothing and it's all over it. It probably looks like much more than it actually is. 

I'm currently feeding her Hills Science Plan Puppy Mini dry food. It's what she's always been on... and the vets recommended it. Must say I'm not sure if it's actually any good.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would consider switching her to a higher quality kibble, maybe Acana, Orijen, Innova or Fromm 4 Star Nutritionals, that will help the shedding minimize, Science diet is a pretty bad food :-/ You can read about the different foods on this website: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble. There are other options too, such as pre-made raw foods or even a raw diet, you just need to explore your options, research foods, and decide what works for you. I would definitely try a different food though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You could also put her on salmon oil that helps reduce shedding!! Short coats tend to shed all year round rather than seasonly like the long coats do!

I'd def think of taking her off hills the food is pretty pap and full of corn vets recommend it because they are paid to!


----------

